# Show us your Admiralty Grey NATO



## Jasper110

What even is Admiralty Grey? Even Phoenix, who produced the original can’t keep it the same between batches 😂😂

So the rules are;
Only post pictures of straps you’ve purchased that were advertised as ‘Admiralty Grey’.
And,
Post references so we can buy what we like the look of and then complain how they look different in real life 😂😂

Enjoy!


----------



## Jasper110

Watch Obsession










ZuluDiver


----------



## dondiletante

A Phoenix one in 22mm, purchased from CWC in the summer of 2019:


----------



## Jasper110

dondiletante said:


> A Phoenix one in 22mm, purchased from CWC in the summer of 2019:
> View attachment 16414029


Have one inbound 😂


----------



## misterkevlar

I have the watch obsession one also nice colour.


----------



## kritameth

THE GENERAL SERVICE STRAP: [Set]


An original Haveston design: . A utilitarian strap with a technical look, designed for general everyday duties. Made from ballistic nylon, perfect for a “beater” role or a simple match up and go set up. Straps are available as sets. FieldSet discount codes not applicable. .




www.haveston.com


----------



## dondiletante

Jasper110 said:


> Have one inbound 😂


Many people don’t like them because they tend to fray and age quickly with regular use but to me, they’ve got a special charm. After all, they’re the original thing.


----------



## Bainz83

Cwc are the best place to go for Natos


----------



## dondiletante

Bainz83 said:


> Cwc are the best place to go for Natos


Agreed, but they do not advertise theirs as “Admiralty Grey”.


----------



## Bainz83

dondiletante said:


> Agreed, but they do not advertise theirs as “Admiralty Grey”.


Lol - its still grey.....🤫


----------



## Jasper110

Bainz83 said:


> Cwc are the best place to go for Natos


No 22mm though 😞


----------



## dondiletante

Bainz83 said:


> Lol - its still grey.....🤫


Valid! 😂 they're great indeed, just ordered a couple in green and coyote brown.


----------



## Jasper110

Bainz83 said:


> Lol - its still grey.....🤫


 Ha! So’s an increasing amount of my hair 😂It’s not Admiralty Grey though. I’ll admit the CWC as it’s ‘NATO Grey’ and on an issued watch 👍


----------



## Packleader

Sorry, the only grey that I could find is Gandalf Grey...


----------



## blackcutlass

Available from the Lorier website.


----------



## Bainz83

Jasper110 said:


> No 22mm though 😞


Heya buddy, i think zulu nato straps go up to 22mm


----------



## Jasper110

Another, hopefully better, picture of the ZuluDiver Admiralty Grey NATO. Plus some previously unnoticed dirt in the bezel teeth 😳


----------



## Intrepid04

Bainz83 said:


> Lol - its still grey.....🤫


But this thread is about the ones sold under *Admiralty* Grey name/code (not just simply Grey). ...Did you read the OP? LOL . ...Otherwise I post my grey one lol.

Edit: spelling


----------



## chas58

Admiralty? I guess I only have a *True Grey NATO*. *TGN* baby!


----------



## Intrepid04

Deleted; non sense.


----------



## Teeuu

dondiletante said:


> Agreed, but they do not advertise theirs as “Admiralty Grey”.


Well, they wouldn't necessarily say "Admiralty Grey" because it's part of the spec from the MOD. If their straps are "current issue", as they say, it would have to meet the spec, including color. The color spec is noted right on the drawing.


----------



## Bainz83

Intrepid04 said:


> But this thread is about the ones sold under *Admiralty* Grey name/code (not just simply Grey). ...Did you read the OP? LOL . ...Otherwise I post my grey one lol.
> 
> Edit: spelling


OK I'm lost. Is Admiralty a brand or a shade of grey? Lol


----------



## dondiletante

Bainz83 said:


> OK I'm lost. Is Admiralty a brand or a shade of grey? Lol


It’s a shade of grey with a slight blue tint to it.


----------



## dondiletante

Teeuu said:


> Well, they wouldn't necessarily say "Admiralty Grey" because it's part of the spec from the MOD. If their straps are "current issue", as they say, it would have to meet the spec, including color. The color spec is noted right on the drawing.
> View attachment 16414764


Does not say it because the Phoenix Admiralty grey is a different color from the CWC NATO grey.


----------



## Intrepid04

Bainz83 said:


> OK I'm lost. Is Admiralty a brand or a shade of grey? Lol


I didn't write "brand"; ok, advertised as admiralty grey color. lol


----------



## Teeuu

Per the spec shown above, here is British Standard 4800. You can see color 18 B 25, which is titled, "Dark Admiralty Grey / Merlin"

Standards are revised or changed all the time. If this color chart has been revised "Admiralty Grey" might be different depending on when a strap was made. 





British Standard BS 4800 colour chart | BS Colour fans, cards and swatches


British Standard BS4800 colour chart, swatches, cards and fans. RAL and BS colours for paints and coatings.



www.e-paint.co.uk


----------



## Jasper110

Comparison between Zuludiver Admiralty Grey and Phoenix Admiralty Grey. Difficult to capture but I’d say the Phoenix is blue/grey while the Zuludiver is more green/grey.

Phoenix on the right and on both wrist shots.


----------



## dondiletante

Jasper110 said:


> Comparison between Zuludiver Admiralty Grey and Phoenix Admiralty Grey. Difficult to capture but I’d say the Phoenix is blue/grey while the Zuludiver is more green/grey.
> 
> Phoenix on the right and on both wrist shots.
> 
> View attachment 16420868
> 
> 
> View attachment 16420869
> 
> 
> View attachment 16420870
> 
> 
> View attachment 16420871


Looks right at home on the FXD 👏🏻


----------



## Jasper110

Each of these straps are advertised as Admiralty Grey 🤦‍♂️










From L to R:
MWC
Phoenix
ZuluDiver
Watch Onsession
ZuluAlpha


----------



## William




----------



## Jasper110

William said:


>


Excellent 👌 CWC strap?


----------



## William

Jasper110 said:


> Excellent 👌 CWC strap?


Yep. The one it came with


----------



## Xerxes300

BandR or Haveston for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## filthyj24




----------

